# Ireland Half Term



## Nickmimi (Jun 6, 2005)

Hi there.

Anyone going to Ireland this October Half Term (25th 1st Nov) Via Rosslare?

We went HalfTerm 2004 and it was very quiet and wild camped most of the time. This time we are going North.

Let me know if any one is going out on the 1400 sailing on the Sunday or if anyone has any good wild camp sites in Northern Ireland. Also anyone know of any wild campsite up the east coast south of Dublin for our first night stop.

Many thanks

Nick & Mimi


----------



## ShinyFiat (Jun 2, 2009)

you are welocme to park in my back yard, on gateway to coast/glens of antrim

feel free, electric gates etc so safe,country house

john


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Nickmimi said:


> Hi there.
> 
> Anyone going to Ireland this October Half Term (25th 1st Nov) Via Rosslare?
> 
> ...


Hi,
I hope you have a good time in Ireland during your holiday. On the subject of wildcamping, I would not recommend wildcamping on the east coast above or below Dublin within, say, an hour and half from Dublin. I haven't wildcamped in Norther Ireland (UK bit) but have in Donegal, which would be a lovely place to visit. Inishowen peninsula, Malin head, most northerly point on island, and many other places around the Donegal coast.

Have fun and post when you come back to tell us how enjoyed it.

Ca


----------



## Nickmimi (Jun 6, 2005)

Thanks for the advice, i think we will head north west and camp central ireland the first night, then reach the north west coast and go round clock wise around the coast to Antrim.

Nick & Mimi


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

If you are heading inland from Wexford you could stay on the Marina in Portumna on the Shannon I think there is electric hook up available.
If heading up the N11 there are many places you could stay.
Newry in Northern Ireland is Just 1 Hour 15 minutes from Dublin.
Plenty of spots on the coast from Newry to stay.

Aido


----------

